# CoDeSys und E!Cockpit



## Benjamin_Force (12 Januar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin neu in Bereich der Automation und habe eine paar grundlegende Fragen dazu. Ich habe in meinem Studium das Basiswissen zur Planung erlernt, aber nicht wirklich viel über die Ausführung und Programmierung an sich. 

Nun möchte ich mich für eine Softwareschulung anmelden. Ich weiss, dass in meiner Branche viel WAGO eingesetzt wird, deshalb habe ich direkt an E!Cockpit gedacht. Aber von Freunden habe ich erfahren das CoDeSys Gratis ist und besser in der Programmierung sein soll. 

Meine Frage lautet nun was ist denn überhaupt der Unterschied zwischen CoDeSys und E!cockpit? Kann ich mit E!Cockpit auch andere Produkte von anderen Herstellern programmieren? Oder gibt es grundsätzlich etwas zu beachten? 

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe! 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## roboticBeet (12 Januar 2021)

Eine reine Codesys-Umgebung gibt es in der Form meines Wissens in der Praxis nicht. Vielmehr lizenzieren einzelne Hersteller von Steuerungssystemen Codesys und bauen dann die Codesys-Programmierumgebung in ihr Programmiertool ein (bspw. Beckhoff, Wago, Festo, ...). Die Programmiereditoren sind dann aber identisch.
Ob sich grundsätzlich Steuerungen anderer Hersteller im E!Cockpit von Wago programmieren lassen, kann ich dir nicht sagen. In jedem Fall bräuchtest du aber entsprechende Gerätebeschreibungsdateien zum Einbinden (bspw. GSD- oder EDS-Dateien).

Hast du denn bereits Zugriff auf E!Cockpit (durch deinen Arbeitgeber)? E!Cockpit wird nur an Unternehmenskunden verkauft und kann meines Wissens daher privat nicht bezogen werden. Wenn du aber die Programmiereditoren von Codesys schon mal kennenlernen möchtest, könntest du dir auch TwinCAT 3 von Beckhoff anschauen. Dort ist auch Codesys implementiert und auch eine Simulation des SPS-Programms auf deinem Computer ist möglich. Das "Drumherum", bspw. wie die Hardware konfiguriert wird oder das Programm auf die Steuerung geladen wird, ist jedoch anders.

TwinCAT kann kostenfrei heruntergeladen und für Simulationen etc. genutzt werden. Erst im Praxiseinsatz kommen dann Lizenzthemen.


----------



## Benjamin_Force (12 Januar 2021)

Okay langsam verstehe ich das ganze. Ich habe mir gestern von www.codesys.com die Version CODESYS Development System V3 heruntergeladen. Dann nehme ich an das ich auch hierfür eine Lizenz kaufen muss um diese geschäftlich einsetzten zu können. 

Ja mein Arbeitgeber würde E!Cockpit zur Verfügung stellen. Ich habe jedoch von Freunden erfahren das Codesys zum Programmieren idealer wäre, was mich komplett verwirrt hat. Wen ich das jetzt richtig verstanden kann ich mit Codesys alleine nicht programmieren aber die Programmiertools basieren auf Codesys. 

Danke für deine rasche Antwort!


----------



## roboticBeet (12 Januar 2021)

Du könntest auch mit reinem Codesys programmieren, jedoch habe ich noch keine SPS der großen Hersteller gesehen, welche wirklich mit der "Vanilla" Variante in der Praxis programmiert wird. Zum Lernen kannst du das aber nehmen. Du könntest dir auch eine Runtime Lizenz für einen Raspberry Pi bei Codesys kaufen und hättest dann auch ein wenig (Industrie-untypische) Hardware.

Wie gesagt, egal ob du reines Codesys, E!Cockpit, TwinCAT 3, die Festo Automation Suite oder ähnliches nimmst: Überall steckt Codesys drin, wodurch die Programmiereditoren praktisch gleich sind, jedoch das gesamte Drumherum unterscheidet sich herstellerabhängig. Um mal etwas rumzuspielen und zu testen sollte das aber auf jeden Fall ausreichen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Januar 2021)

Hallo,
mit der, wie roboticBeet es so schön ausgedrückt hat, Vanilla Variante kann man tatsächlich außer für die Soft-SPS von Codesys kein Programm auf ein Zielsystem schreiben, genaugenommen noch nicht mal dafür, denn dafür müssen ja auch schon Zielsystem-Infos hinterlegt sein. Es gibt aber schon von Codesys Runtimes für verschiedene (große) Hersteller um Programme für deren Systeme direkt mit Codesys zu erzeugen, z.B. für Beckhoff CX, WAGO PFC100, WAGO PFC200. Schau mal im Codesys Store nach.
Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, was Deine Freunde damit meinen, dass das Programmieren unter "nativem" Codesys idealer wäre. Viele Systeme basieren auf Codesys, wobei manche Hersteller bei ihrer Entwicklung fast kein Stein mehr auf dem anderen gelassen haben, wie Beckhoff, bei anderen, z.B. WAGO, KEB, Lenze, usw., die Oberfläche größtenteils aber dem "Original" noch sehr ähnelt, wie roboticBeet auch geschrieben hat.


----------



## Benjamin_Force (13 Januar 2021)

Danke für deine Antwort nun ist mir so einiges klar.


----------



## Benjamin_Force (13 Januar 2021)

Hallo 
Super danke für die Antwort! Ich werde meine Freunde noch einmal auf die Thematik ansprechen, wahrscheinlich haben wir beide uns nicht komplett richtig verstanden.


----------

